# Boas > Tree Boas >  Spit Fire and Crush

## Skyrivers

So now they both have names. Well earned to. Crush would not sit still for a photo. Just got one of him. 

Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (06-11-2018),_richardhind1972_ (06-08-2018),ScalySenua (01-26-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Says you???  (not seeing photos)

----------


## Skyrivers

> Says you???  (not seeing photos)


Trying again. 

Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (06-11-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

Trying 1 at a time 

Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (06-11-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

Can someone else try to load a photo from Taptalk?

Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk

----------


## richardhind1972

I can see the pics fine,both really great,massive stunning eyes

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Skyrivers

The photo problem was fixed I guess. 

Love them and their fiery personalities.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Already out for photo shoots?

----------


## Skyrivers

> Already out for photo shoots?



They both pooped and was easier to take them out to clean than try to with them in there trying to duck and weave from bites. LOL

----------


## Craiga 01453

> They both pooped and was easier to take them out to clean than try to with them in there trying to duck and weave from bites. LOL


Gotcha

----------


## Skyrivers

> Gotcha


Did you like my little snake hook I made? just wish it was longer LOL.

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Did you like my little snake hook I made? just wish it was longer LOL.


Is that what that is?? I figured it was a makeshift perch from inside the enclosure. I haven't kept any GTPs, ETBs or ATBs, but I see a lot of pics and videos with them outside their enclosures while on a perch from the enclosure. So, naturally, I thought that's what that was. 

Time to get yourself a hook, my man. Nice ingenuity in the meantime though!

----------


## Skyrivers

> Is that what that is?? I figured it was a makeshift perch from inside the enclosure. I haven't kept any GTPs, ETBs or ATBs, but I see a lot of pics and videos with them outside their enclosures while on a perch from the enclosure. So, naturally, I thought that's what that was. 
> 
> Time to get yourself a hook, my man. Nice ingenuity in the meantime though!



My hook is to large for them right now. I got one for Rainbow but don't need one for her. Just nice to have if I do. I will get a smaller one soon.

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-08-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Tip for arboreals....make removable perches. It will make your life a lot easier. Trying to coax little ones off perches onto a stick is not the best idea since they have very fragile spines and you can easily hurt them as well as kink their tail. I have had Pat almost 6 months now and i have actually 'held' him a total of maybe 3 times. And all 3 of them were his choice to climb on me as i was holding him on a perch and he decided to explore me and see what it was like sitting on an extra large perch(my arm).

Also another tip, make sure the perches are as thick as the snake at the most and no thinner than half his thickness. I personally give Pat perches that are about as thick as him. I was told giving too big of perches to babies can damage their spines as they try to wrap around the perch.

Something that works well are plastic coat hangers. Cut the long part and you have baby perches. I tried them but Pat hated them and grounded himself. He was happy with oak dowels. Just cant get oak dowels wet or they will mold after a while. But it works fine as Pat hates to be sprayed and spraying babies will water isnt the best idea as it lowers their body temp unless you are using luke warm water.

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-08-2018),ScalySenua (01-26-2019)

----------


## Skyrivers

> Tip for arboreals....make removable perches. It will make your life a lot easier. Trying to coax little ones off perches onto a stick is not the best idea since they have very fragile spines and you can easily hurt them as well as kink their tail. I have had Pat almost 6 months now and i have actually 'held' him a total of maybe 3 times. And all 3 of them were his choice to climb on me as i was holding him on a perch and he decided to explore me and see what it was like sitting on an extra large perch(my arm).
> 
> Also another tip, make sure the perches are as thick as the snake at the most and no thinner than half his thickness. I personally give Pat perches that are about as thick as him. I was told giving too big of perches to babies can damage their spines as they try to wrap around the perch.


Thanks for the tips. Their perches are removable but neither of them were using them. I put the hook in with them and they climbed on. I did not grab or pull them. I think they thought food was coming. Today is feeding day for everyone. Should make them happier. I think the humidity on the bottom of the cage is higher than the top so they are sitting on the moist moss on the bottom. My humidity is 75-80% depending on how hot the house gets during the day. Spit Fire is in shed so she might need more right now.

----------


## Sauzo

Do you have lots of plastic plants for cover. Not sure about ATBs but i know with GTPs, if they ground themselves, it either means the cage is too hot, they are sick, they are pregnant, they dont like the perches or dont feel secure on them. Make sure you have lots of plastic plants or live plants so the snakes feel secure. But like i said, i dont know too much about ATBs so i cant really help with temps and stuff. I will say though, i would let the humidity drop to around 50% and dry out a little, then spike it back up with a misting on the substrate. I know with GTPs, if they are kept constantly wet or too humid, they can develop water blisters on their skin. With them, you want to spike the humdity and then let it drop back down to around 40-50%, then spike it back up and rinse and repeat.

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-08-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

> Do you have lots of plastic plants for cover. Not sure about ATBs but i know with GTPs, if they ground themselves, it either means the cage is too hot, they are sick, they are pregnant, they dont like the perches or dont feel secure on them. Make sure you have lots of plastic plants or live plants so the snakes feel secure. But like i said, i dont know too much about ATBs so i cant really help with temps and stuff. I will say though, i would let the humidity drop to around 50% and dry out a little, then spike it back up with a misting on the substrate. I know with GTPs, if they are kept constantly wet or too humid, they can develop water blisters on their skin. With them, you want to spike the humdity and then let it drop back down to around 40-50%, then spike it back up and rinse and repeat.


Was trying to help with shed. Will drop it down a little. I have seen them on their perches and yes I do have plastic plants in there. Most of their cage is hidden by the plants. Hope they are not sick. Do you think a vet visit is in order? They both were on the bottom of their cages yesterday. They both are energetic when out and I have seen some exploring going on as well.

----------


## AbsoluteApril

Good luck with them!
I would soak that one with the stuck shed. Simply misting will help of course but the shed will probably stay there until next shed time unless you soak and get it off (at least that's what I've found with mine and what's been recommended to me from other ATB keepers). 




> Not sure about ATBs but i know with GTPs, if they ground themselves, it either means the cage is too hot, they are sick, they are pregnant, they dont like the perches or dont feel secure on them.


Actually, ATBs spend time on the floor quite often and it's not a cause for concern. Most will prefer to sleep on the floor and then go up to the perches when awake. They will also happily utilize a hide box on the floor or an elevated hide. just fyi

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-08-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

> Good luck with them!
> I would soak that one with the stuck shed. Simply misting will help of course but the shed will probably stay there until next shed time unless you soak and get it off (at least that's what I've found with mine and what's been recommended to me from other ATB keepers). 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, ATBs spend time on the floor quite often and it's not a cause for concern. Most will prefer to sleep on the floor and then go up to the perches when awake. They will also happily utilize a hide box on the floor or an elevated hide. just fyi



Thanks

----------


## Sauzo

> Good luck with them!
> I would soak that one with the stuck shed. Simply misting will help of course but the shed will probably stay there until next shed time unless you soak and get it off (at least that's what I've found with mine and what's been recommended to me from other ATB keepers). 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, ATBs spend time on the floor quite often and it's not a cause for concern. Most will prefer to sleep on the floor and then go up to the perches when awake. They will also happily utilize a hide box on the floor or an elevated hide. just fyi


Learn something new every day. Like i said, I'm not well versed in ATBs as they never really grabbed me but i had heard they do sit on the floor sometimes.

----------


## Skyrivers

> Learn something new every day. Like i said, I'm not well versed in ATBs as they never really grabbed me but i had heard they do sit on the floor sometimes.


I took them out one at a time yesterday. Spitfire got a good soaking to help with shedding. Crush decided to explore my arm some. No bites thankfully. They both would randomly strike the air in a random direction at times.

----------

_Sauzo_ (06-11-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Should really let them settle in more. It's been only a week hasnt it? Generally arboreal snakes are more of a display animal. I've taken Pat out probably around 4 times or so in almost 6 months, not counting times I've had to remove him to change perch sizes and stuff.

I didnt mess with any of my snakes until they had a few meals in them to make sure they were settled in. Then we worked on the trust and bonding deal. With arboreals, trust to me is them not tagging me when i reach in to change water  or mess with their cage which i am at with Pat so i consider it mission accomplished on 'taming' Pat. He will never be treated like or expected to be like my boas or retic.

----------

_Kira_ (06-11-2018)

----------

